# Avatare



## zificult (29. Februar 2008)

schiesst los.
Ich hab meinem auf sonem Forum gefunden...cool oder? 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Jácks (29. Februar 2008)

Google ftw!!!


----------



## zificult (29. Februar 2008)

Jácks schrieb:


> tikume was mit dir los
> 
> hast du was genommen?^^


ne dein avatar is aber irgwie cool^^


----------



## Jácks (29. Februar 2008)

jaja sry war von deinem ava iritiert dachte du wärst jemand anderes^^


----------



## zificult (29. Februar 2008)

hä wieso denn? ^^


----------



## Jácks (29. Februar 2008)

weil ein mod genau den gleichen ava hat wie du


----------



## zificult (29. Februar 2008)

is nich war o.0
is das gegen die AGBs? ^^


----------



## Jácks (29. Februar 2008)

nein ist in ordnung.

Klick mal hier


----------



## Theroas (29. Februar 2008)

Tikume würde keine Grammatikfehler im Threadnamen machen..  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Jácks (29. Februar 2008)

Theroas schrieb:


> Tikume würde keine Grammatikfehler im Threadnamen machen..
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


I know,deshalb hab ich mich ja gewundert^^


----------



## zificult (29. Februar 2008)

Jácks schrieb:


> jaja sry war von deinem ava iritiert dachte du wärst jemand anderes^^





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Dannie (29. Februar 2008)

also ich hab meinen Avatar selbst gemacht ,  find den aber nicht so toll glaube den äner ich wider wie findet ihr den denn ?


----------



## Theroas (29. Februar 2008)

Und Tikume würde auch keine Grammatikfehler im Threadtext machen.


Irgendwie dummdreist, das mit dem Avatar..


----------



## Jácks (29. Februar 2008)

Dannie schrieb:


> also ich hab meinen Avatar selbst gemacht ,  find den aber nicht so toll glaube den äner ich wider wie findet ihr den denn ?


Naja...so schlimm nicht,aber auch nicht weltbewegend 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Dalmus (29. Februar 2008)

zificult schrieb:


> is nich war o.0
> is das gegen die AGBs? ^^


Nope, aber reichlich uncool. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Ich versuche immer einen Ava zu nehmen, den noch kein anderer hat, deswegen muß ich unter Umständen weite Google-Wege in Kauf nehmen.
Hin und wieder versuche ich mich auch an was eigenem, aber meistens wird einfach geklaut. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Bankchar (29. Februar 2008)

<-- irgendwann und irgendwo im internet gefunden  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## chopi (29. Februar 2008)

war auch reichlich geschockt,was tikume für threads aufmacht O.O
naja inet unzo^^


----------



## Dalmus (29. Februar 2008)

chopi schrieb:


> war auch reichlich geschockt,was tikume für threads aufmacht O.O
> naja inet unzo^^


Naja, man wird halt im Forum zunächst über den Avatar und die Sig identifiziert.
Da ist es eben sinnvoll einen möglichst eindeutigen Avatar zu haben. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Minastirit (1. März 2008)

Oo ich dachte schon hmm ein Admin der Nen post aufmacht WTF?..^^
naja meinen hab ich von google + text und so selber gemacht 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Dogar (1. März 2008)

tjaaa woher habe ich wohl meinen Avatar ? hmm ?


----------



## Noxiel (1. März 2008)

Monkey Island vhor ta whin

Meinen habe ich übrigens von der LFG Website. Ich liebe diesen Gesichtsausdruck und er unterstreicht meine Sympathie mit dieser höllischen Ausgeburt an Zynik und einer Prise Sarkasmus. 

Darf ich an dieser Stelle noch erwähnen, dass der Avatar des TE aufgrund der Verwechslungsgefahr reichlich, nein überdimensioniert uncool ist.


----------



## Guibärchen (1. März 2008)

zificult schrieb:


> Ich hab meinem auf sonem Forum gefunden...cool oder?
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


buffed???

naja, meiner is nen ingame screen!


----------



## Lurock (2. März 2008)

Meiner ist von einer deutschen Simpsons-Fan-Seite.
Den hatte in dem Forum auch noch niemand...
Soweit ich weiß, hat auch nur noch Szyslak einen
Simpsons Avatar und Grivok einen selbstgemachten...
Aber niemand hat Homer...


----------



## Ähmm (2. März 2008)

Meiner is von Google.

Ich hab ihn genommen weil ich den Gesichtsausdruck kuhl fand.


----------



## Sweny (2. März 2008)

Meinen habe ich irgendwo gefunden   öö


----------



## Qonix (5. März 2008)

Meins ist aus nem Ragnarok Charakter Generator und zeigt meinen Knight den ich auch im Game habe.


----------



## nalcarya (5. März 2008)

Noxiel schrieb:


> Darf ich an dieser Stelle noch erwähnen, dass der Avatar des TE aufgrund der Verwechslungsgefahr reichlich, nein überdimensioniert uncool ist.


Seh ich ähnlich :>

Meine sind eigentlich immer selbst gemacht, ansonsten von deviantart.com 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## b1ubb (5. März 2008)

meiner ist von meinem persönlichen fotoalbuM 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Ahramanyu (5. März 2008)

Hergestellt von einem freundlichen User aus dem WoW-Bereich. Soll dem Ganzen den richtigen Kick geben.

btw Guten Morgen liebes Off-Topic.. sobald ich richtig wach bin räum ich auf.. *gähn*


----------



## Minastirit (5. März 2008)

Ahramanyu schrieb:


> Hergestellt von einem freundlichen User aus dem WoW-Bereich. Soll dem Ganzen den richtigen Kick geben.
> 
> btw Guten Morgen liebes Off-Topic.. sobald ich richtig wach bin räum ich auf.. *gähn*



Morgeeeeeen

<-- goggle geklaut und bisle mit phöto shop umgebastelt 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## b1ubb (5. März 2008)

Minastirit schrieb:


> Morgeeeeeen
> 
> <-- goggle geklaut und bisle mit phöto shop umgebastelt
> 
> ...



bisschen ist gut gesagt 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


nur nen schriftzug reingemacht oder war der auch schon drin ? 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Minastirit (5. März 2008)

nur schrift .. 
ist ja ned viel 
alte schrift wegmachen
neue hintun 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 förtig


----------



## Thoor (5. März 2008)

Meiner ist vom i net

*hust*




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

ONE PIECE > ALL!


----------



## nalcarya (5. März 2008)

Neuer Ava, das erste mal nciht mit mir selbst drauf 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



-> http://leoleonardo.deviantart.com/


----------



## Minastirit (5. März 2008)

fand den andern irgendwie besser 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## K0l0ss (5. März 2008)

<--- Albumcover. Hab ich einfach bei Google gesucht und gefunden.


----------



## Grimbahld (5. März 2008)

Ich nehme mein Avatar aus deviantart oder auch selbstgemacht wie meine Signatur.  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Tassy (5. März 2008)

Tux 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## 4Key (6. März 2008)

meinen findet man in fast jedem WoW Board, also auch hier, hab den glaub ich hier auch schon nen zweites mal gesehen, aber kA wer den zuerst hatte hier bei buffed^^


----------



## Minastirit (6. März 2008)

deinen ava hatte unser pala immer 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 war immer lacher wert^^


----------



## Maladin (7. März 2008)

Aprospos Paladin

Idee ist geklaut von Syrda und angepasst auf meine Paladina. Bissel Gimp und WoWmodelviewer.

/wink Milay


----------



## Villano (14. März 2008)

ich hab meinen von google 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Alanium (14. März 2008)

Bei mir isses ja wohl janz schwer...^^


----------



## Villano (14. März 2008)

Alanium schrieb:


> Bei mir isses ja wohl janz schwer...^^


mhhhh mal nachdenken...wikipedia? xD


----------



## Foertel (14. März 2008)

Meiner is selbstgemacht aus verschiednenen Quellen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Alanium (14. März 2008)

Villano schrieb:


> mhhhh mal nachdenken...wikipedia? xD




Auf jeden Fall!


----------



## Klunker (14. März 2008)

meine zeigt mir google 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Ollav (14. März 2008)

Pfff sowas verrate ich nicht !
*Betriebsgeheimniss*


----------



## Minastirit (14. März 2008)

Ollav schrieb:


> Pfff sowas verrate ich nicht !
> *Betriebsgeheimniss*



hentai seite? 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Ollav (14. März 2008)

Minastirit schrieb:


> hentai seite?
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.




nope  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Klunker (14. März 2008)

muss nicht umbedingt sein, aber wohl höchstwahrscheinlich^^

imer diese drängler.


----------



## Minastirit (14. März 2008)

Ollav schrieb:


> nope
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.



dann hab ich das bild aber trozdem schonma da gesehen .. hmm  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 dann halt nid aber kann schwören hab das schon mal auf soner seite gesehn xD aber google hilft oft auch ..


----------



## Klunker (14. März 2008)

vllt kennst das ja Noxiel^^


----------



## Noxiel (14. März 2008)

Wer stört mich in meinem Schlummer?

Meiner, nicht schwer, ist aus der Comic Reihe "Looking for Group"


----------



## Ollav (14. März 2008)

Ich glaub es geht um meinen Avatar  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Klunker (14. März 2008)

jop bezog sich auf Ollav 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Vakeros (15. März 2008)

ich hatte mal ein programm mit dem man anime gesichter basteln kann und das ist dabei entstanden


----------



## K0l0ss (15. März 2008)

Mein Neuer ist Matt Tuck von BFMV auf einem Konzert.  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Humfred (15. März 2008)

Meinen spuckte google nach laaanger Suche aus 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Sweny (15. März 2008)

zufällig irgendwo gefunden 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Jácks (16. März 2008)

humfred schrieb:


> Meinen spuckte google nach laaanger Suche aus
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.



Aja


nalcarya schrieb:


> Neuer Ava, das erste mal nciht mit mir selbst drauf
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...


----------

